# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dubrovnik - kava! Ajmo!

## Asila

Ajmo se ovdje pobrojati koliko nas ima zainteresiranih za jednu kavu, druzenje!

Moj prijedlog - *subota, 19.02. u 16.00 sati, Living room kafic* (nekako mi je najvise baby-friendly)

slobodno dajte svoje prijedloge za vrijeme i mjesto!

 :Coffee:

----------


## Asila

jel ovo znaci da nema zainteresiranih?
 :Cekam:  :Raspa:

----------


## S2000

Ma kako nema  :Smile: 

Ako vec nisi, bilo bi dobro provjeriti mozemo li vikendom tamo, jer se subotom/nedjeljom u Living room-u slave djecji rodendani zatvorenog tipa. 

Tajming mi odgovara.

----------


## Indi

Ako ništa, onda ćemo nas par se skupiti, popit kavu i ugodno provest popodne  :Grin: 
Mislim da vikendom tamo ne može  jer su prilično zauzeti dječijim rođendanima, kao što S200 kaže.

Druga dobra lokacija je na vrhu Uvale u onoj slastičarnici/kafiću  (Sweet mania) jer je za nepušače i ima dio za klince (igračke, bojice, papir).

Tako da je tamo čak možda i bolje opcija.

----------


## Janis

I ja se javljam. Doduše, nisam se još dogovarala s mm oko vikenda, tako da nisam 100% sigurna, ali kontajte i mene  :Wink:

----------


## Asila

> I ja se javljam. Doduše, nisam se još dogovarala s mm oko vikenda, tako da nisam 100% sigurna, ali kontajte i mene


ne znam jesam li to vec naglasila - malisani su vrlo vrlo dobrodosli!! (da ne bi moja mala bila usamljena  :Smile:  )

----------


## Asila

> Druga dobra lokacija je na vrhu Uvale u onoj slastičarnici/kafiću  (Sweet mania) jer je za nepušače i ima dio za klince (igračke, bojice, papir).


Ovo mi se jos i vise svida!!! Imam i besplatni parking!  :Grin:

----------


## Asila

Podizem i potvrdujem:

sutra se nalazimo u 16.00 sati u Sweet mania slasticarnici (na pocetku setnice na Lapadu), slobodno povedite klince, imaju tamo jedan stol za njih da crtaju i igraju se...

vidimo seeeee!

----------


## Indi

Cure, baš mi je žao što nisam mogla doći s vama.
Nadam se da ću vas upoznati nekom drugom prilikom.

----------


## Lutka

bog ženske, molim vas, jel zna ijedna u kojoj sportskoj dvorani u gradu se moze dovest dijete u nekakav sportski vrtić? jednom sam na igralištu pričala sa jednom mamom koja mi je rekla da u nekim sportskim dvoranama budu organizirane male dječje grupe di se djeca razgibaju, trče itd. mislim od treće godine. ne znam na koje mjesto da pitam pa evo pišem ovdje. možete mi odgov. i na pp. tenx :Love:

----------


## Indi

...

----------

